# pesa and treaatment



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya girls a friend off mine is going through tx and her partner is going in next wk for pesa then she was told she goes in 2 wks later for hibernation she quite anxious as she aint a clue what happening she thought i d be drug taking etc any one got info so i can pass on to her plzz thanks xxx


----------

